# Fairbanks Alaska?



## Guest

Hey everyone..

I will be getting stationed at Eielson AFB close to fairbanks and i was wondering how the snowboarding was out here, ive got to have something to look forward to when i goto this cold state coming from california. Well if anyone knows let me know!


Thanks


----------



## killclimbz

There are a bunch of small little ski areas in Alaska. What is nearest to Fairbanks I don't know. I believe there is a little over a month where you are not going to do a lot of riding. Limited to no daylight in the middle of winter. Of course you can probably ride well into June too. 
One thing about Alaska is that backcountry riding is where it is at. Get some avy sense and gear and get after it. AK Powder Monkey over at TGR seems to know a bit about the Alaska scene. You may ask him for some help as to what is available in the area.


----------



## Guest

There is also Birch Hill, which is really close to Ft Wainwright (the Army base about 20 miles north of Eielson) A lot of guys drive down to Alyeska (FAR from Eielson) or to Summit, which is about 4 hours south.

I lived in North Pole (no joke, its between Eielson & Fairbanks) for 10 years, but now I live about 300 miles south in Anchorage.


----------



## Guest

thanks for the input so far, this should help a ton


----------



## Guest

Birch hill is a good for beginners and people that like to do tricks, they have half pipes and rails you can grind on. Im stationed at Eielson, when are you coming up this way?


----------



## Guest

ive been stationed here since mar of 08, been to moose mt and birch already this season


----------



## Phantom

How late into the season can you ride? I wont be getting into the state until mid-late may.


----------



## Guest

When is the best time to go out to Alaska for Snowboarding. My brother is stationed in Alaska EFB and I want to come out and board. When would you recommend?


----------

